# Abdominal pain is a part of my life?



## noor omar (Oct 2, 2015)

hi. I am sixteen years. I am suffering from abdominal since the age of thirteen. I visited many doctors and I have been diagnosed that i have IBS before 4-5 months. I am just new to this disease. I have been taken 11 different medicines from january prescribed by different doctors which did not help me at all.IBS disease have been restricting many food items for me. I am going to do colonscopy after few days, i have heard from my sister that one of her friend's sister had died due to IBS, it scares me alot. I dont know how to help my self. Every morning i wakeup i get pain in my lower abdominal, no medicine could help me. Whenever i feel upset i get a severe pain, when i want to eat my favourite food i suffer after having it.can anyone tell me if there is any treatment for this? And till when we should be complaining about our stomach ache? When should we give it a full stop to this disease. Can anyone help..


----------



## TheBigWhy1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello,
you cannot die from IBS, although symptoms might be so embarrassing it will make you wish you were dead, alas IBS is a non lethal condition. Your sister must be confusing it with a different condition, please read the following link for more information:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irritable_bowel_syndrome


----------



## noor omar (Oct 2, 2015)

ohh thanks!


----------

